# ADA cloudiness



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got some ADA that was used for about 3 months. It was completely dry when I got it. I put it into my 12g tank and its SO cloudy that I can barely see the stuff in the foreground. 

I've already done four 90% water changes and its still cloudy. When I woke up this morning it was as brown as the soil. I would have thought it would stop leaching tannins if its already been used for 3 months. 

Anyone have any ideas on reducing the cloudiness/tannins? I don't really want to use carbon or purigen because my filter is in a spot that hard to reach... I've read that seachem's clarity makes it completely clear in a matter of hours... any suggestions?

for the record, I've had ADA before and it was only cloudy/tea coloured for a a day or so but it was never this thick.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd leave it for a couple of days with a filter running. Mine cloudied up brown for several days just like yours did and it was used as well.

Just give it time, every time you do a water change the cloudiness reappears, so I'd stop with the unnecessary water changes for now until such time that you need to worry about it for the fishes' health.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I am guessing this has to do with ada drying out. Let it sit in the water for a week and see where the water color goes from there. 

Funny thing is for the longest time I had cloudiness in the water until one day I started adding a lot more gH composed of CaCl2, mgso4, k2so4.


----------

